# Iron Horse Deutschland sagt "hallo"



## Le Phlip (11. September 2007)

Hallo,

Iron Horse hat nun pünktlich zum Weltcupsieg von Sam Hill und Sabrina Jonnier  auch einen neuen


----------



## Le Phlip (12. September 2007)

Deutschlandvertrieb. Unser Sitz ist in Sonthofen im Oberallgäu/ Bayrische Voralpen. 

In diesem Forum könnt ihr Fragen aller Art stellen. Wir bemühen uns um schnelle Antwort.

MfG

Philipp und Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## InSanE888 (12. September 2007)

Hallo und Wilkommen Iron Horse


----------



## Motivatus (12. September 2007)

Juhu, wie schauts mit der Internetseite aus?


----------



## trickn0l0gy (12. September 2007)

Geil, da war gestern nach der ersten Zeile Schicht, heute wurde dann weiter gearbeitet...


----------



## Stiftsquelle (12. September 2007)

Super 

lagersatz hab ich jetzt schon bestellt und erhalten, aber ich bräuchte noch ein ersatzschaltauge für mein ironhorse sunday team 05?!


----------



## MrWheely (13. September 2007)

welche rahmengröße könnt ihr mir bei 181cm körpergröße empfehelen ?

MFG MrWheely


----------



## klemmi (14. September 2007)

Stiftsquelle schrieb:


> Super
> 
> lagersatz hab ich jetzt schon bestellt und erhalten, aber ich bräuchte noch ein ersatzschaltauge für mein ironhorse sunday team 05?!



Genau sowas sucht ein Kumpel von mir auch, normal sollte ja bei nem Rhamen noch eins dabei sein doch so wars bei ihm nicht. Wäre mal interessant zu hören was die Leute vom Vertrieb dazu sagen.


----------



## NitrousRacer (15. September 2007)

klemmi schrieb:


> Genau sowas sucht ein Kumpel von mir auch, normal sollte ja bei nem Rhamen noch eins dabei sein doch so wars bei ihm nicht. Wäre mal interessant zu hören was die Leute vom Vertrieb dazu sagen.


----------



## ANMA (15. September 2007)

Der Support ist grad beim biken, so wie die letzten Tage auch schon^^!
Wenn wichtige Fragen bestehen, ihre Handys haben die beiden immer dabei und die Nummern stehen in der Signatur!


----------



## klemmi (16. September 2007)

Sehe ich das richtig das das die Leute von Jaehn sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Le Phlip (17. September 2007)

MrWheely schrieb:


> welche rahmengröße könnt ihr mir bei 181cm körpergröße empfehelen ?
> 
> MFG MrWheely



Hallo, wir empfehlen dir die 17"-Version.


----------



## Le Phlip (17. September 2007)

klemmi schrieb:


> Genau sowas sucht ein Kumpel von mir auch, normal sollte ja bei nem Rhamen noch eins dabei sein doch so wars bei ihm nicht. Wäre mal interessant zu hören was die Leute vom Vertrieb dazu sagen.



Bei unseren Rahmen sind keine Ersatzschaltaugen dabei und normal ist das sicher nicht.


----------



## Le Phlip (17. September 2007)

Hallo,
nein - Jaehn Products ist für den Iron Horse-Vertrieb nicht mehr zuständig.
Wir sind eine selbstständige Handelsagentur. Gruß Philipp


----------



## xMARTINx (19. September 2007)

hey,hab nur mal ne frage zur garantie,wie lange hat man auf einen sunday rahmen garantie und ist sie übertragbar wenn man einen gebrauchten kauft
gruß martin


----------



## klemmi (19. September 2007)

Le Phlip schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nein - Jaehn Products ist für den Iron Horse-Vertrieb nicht mehr zuständig.
> Wir sind eine selbstständige Handelsagentur. Gruß Philipp



Wie jetz? Hab ich da was verpasst??? Jaehn macht kein ironhorse mehr? Das is mir aber neu?
Habt ihr denn ne Internetseite? Hatte auch Interesse an nem Ironhorse Sunday Rahmen...


----------



## Pig-Mint (19. September 2007)

E-Mail Adressen von web.de und gmx.com ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klemmi (19. September 2007)

Hat das für dich was zu sagen?


----------



## fatcrobat (19. September 2007)

hy will mir anfang nächeten jahres auch ein sunday kaufen 
aber mal ne frage gibt in frankfurt am main oder umgebung nen händler oder muss ich ins ausland mir einen kaufen
ride on


----------



## Mork vom Ork (21. September 2007)

Schau demnächst mal auf unsere HP...


----------



## PHATpedro (22. September 2007)

wenn du die bayern als auslaender bezeichnest, dann musst du das wohl


----------



## fatcrobat (23. September 2007)

mit ausland is schon so schweitz holland und so gemeind


----------



## harrypeter18 (30. Oktober 2007)

hallo Marc, hallo Philipp
braucht ihr zufällig noch vertärkung für euer team, zb im aussendienst ,verkauf oder marketing ? grüße aus münchen,
harry (20 jahre mtb,freerider, bike verrückter)


----------



## noco (31. Oktober 2007)

Wenn die weiterhin so abgetaucht bleiben, brauchen die gar niemand mehr...


----------



## Elchie (31. Oktober 2007)

oh juhu! bin schon ewig auf der suche nach ironhorse in deutschland (bayern??).. habt ihr zufällig auch das ironhorse suday expert??das würde ich mir dann nämlich schnellstmöglichst hohlen, wenn ich wieder anständig laufen kann^^
lg jacky


----------



## chri55 (3. November 2007)

Hi Iron Horse,
wird es auch das Iron Horse Porter in Deutschland geben? Wenn ja, wieviel würde es kosten (rahmen oder Komplettbike) ?
Das Bike gefällt mir wirklich gut, allerdings hab ich noch keine Möglichkeit gefunden, es in Deutschland zu erstehen.
gruß christoph


----------



## Bösergärtner666 (15. Dezember 2007)

Tach auch!

Hab mir auch so nen Hobel dies Jahr zugelegt.Läuft wie Sau.Aber der Support von euch ist nicht so der Hit Jungs!Wenn ich schon fast 6000euro für ein Rad anlege dann wäre es schon nett wenn man auf dem Messestand mal für kleines geld oder lau ein T-shirt und ein paar Sticker bekommt.Und es nicht heißt oh sorry ne da kann ich leider nichts tun.Und desweiteren wurde mein Rad schon mit Kratzern an meinen Händler ausgeliefert,und bei Anfrage auf ein Entgegenkommen in Form von nem Lagersatz T-shirt etc. hat sich auch noch nichts getan.Also in der Hinsicht und auch Erreichbarkeit von euch Sprich Rückruf,oder Beantwortungen auf Fragen gleich null!Dafür echt ein dickes Minus,auch wenn die Karre gut läuft. 

Ich hoffe das es in Zukunft besser wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Irvine78 (1. Januar 2008)

naja, zuerst hab ich mich ja gefreut, dass ironhorse jetzt n neuen vertrieb hat. hab mir dann gedacht das da n paar motivierte jungs am start sind die des besser machen wie der jähn. so wies aussieht hab ich mich da wohl getäuscht. in den ersten beiden posts noch groß aufsprechen und dann hört man so gut wie nix mehr. ihr habts ja in 3 1/2 Monaten net mal gebacken bekommen ne website auf die beine zu stellen. mittlerweile fahren echt n haufen leut n ironhorse und die brauchen auch gelegentlich mal ersatzteile, vorallem im winter wenn bastel- und raparaturzeit ist. ich hoff mal das ihr nur n schlechten start hattet und das ganze jetzt besser wird.


----------



## NitrousRacer (1. Januar 2008)




----------



## Mr.A (1. Januar 2008)

der einzige Support kommt hier von anderen Iron Horse Besitzern, vom eigentlichen Support-Team wurde glaube noch keine einzige Frage beantwortet.

Sehr schade wenn man sieht was für nen super Support IH USA im Ridemonkey bietet.


----------



## Bösergärtner666 (3. Januar 2008)

Ja man!
Mein Reden.Aber da hat mans mal wieder erst dicke große Klappe und nix dahinter.Na prost Mahlzeit!Wenn das so weiter geht wird man sich wohl oder überl wieder nach was anderem umsehn müssen.Den wenn man dann mal ein Schaltauge oder einen Lagersatz braucht,dann wartet man wahrscheilich so lange ,das man sich gleich ein anderes Rad kaufen kann.!


----------



## oBATMANo (3. Januar 2008)

Mir wär viel lieber wenns keinen deutschen Zwischenhändler geben würde.
Macht das ganze nur teurer und Schaltaugen bekommst direkt von Ironhorse wahrscheinlich schneller.

Kannst aber zum Beispiel auch bei www.chainreactioncycles.com bestellen.

Aber es wird eh keiner gezwungen Ironhorse in Deutschland zu kaufen  

Wenn Vertrieb, dann richtig mit nem Stand bei Rennen usw.
Aber so ist das nur Geldmacherei und braucht kein Mensch.


----------



## da_chris (3. Januar 2008)

schaltaugen gibts direkt von ironhorse, und die sind auch noch günstiger als bei chainreactioncycles

http://derailleurhanger.com/ironhorse.htm


----------



## da_killerk (4. Januar 2008)

Ich werde auf den Schweizer Vertrieb ausweichen wenn ich Support brauche. Ich habe genug Kollegen in der Schweiz.
Beim jetzigen Dollarkurs macht es wirtschaftlich keinen Sinn ein Ironhorse in Deutschland zu beziehen. Finde es nur schade dass der Vertrieb für US Marken in Deutschland häufig schlecht ist. Auch andere Ironhorse Modelle wie das 6.6 könnten richtig Erfolg haben, wenn man sie vernünftig vermarktet.

Gruss da_killerk


----------



## Ivery (4. Januar 2008)

Hat denn jemand mal versucht die Jungs auf dem Handy oder per E-mail zu kontaktieren?


----------



## Soulbrother (5. Januar 2008)

Ich hatte vor ca. 7-8 Wochen dort auf dem Handy einen von den beiden angerufen und er war auch gleich dran gegangen.Er hatte mich zwar,bzgl. meiner Anfrage,auf den Kollegen verwiesen,der aber zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht da war.
Er hat sich dann meine Nr. notiert und der Kollege hatte mich dann auch 2 Std. später zurückgerufen.Eigentlich so wie´s sein soll 

Ein Stand bei Rennen wäre allerdings eine überaus wünschenswerte Sache!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. Januar 2008)

da_killerk schrieb:


> Ich werde auf den Schweizer Vertrieb ausweichen wenn ich Support brauche. Ich habe genug Kollegen in der Schweiz.
> Beim jetzigen Dollarkurs macht es wirtschaftlich keinen Sinn ein Ironhorse in Deutschland zu beziehen. Finde es nur schade dass der Vertrieb für US Marken in Deutschland häufig schlecht ist. Auch andere Ironhorse Modelle wie das 6.6 könnten richtig Erfolg haben, wenn man sie vernünftig vermarktet.
> 
> Gruss da_killerk




Leider hab ich und mein Kumpl keine Kollegen in der Schweiz und auch wenn ich den Simon Schwander bitte und bettle sendet er leider nix rüber.

Am letzten Öffnungstag von BMais im OKTOBER 2007 brach ein Schaltauge von meinem Kumpl - Anfang November ging die Bestellung an Marc .

Fazit bis heute ?????

NIX !!!!!


Da liegt ein zig tausend Euro teures Sunday in der Werkstatt und vergammelt weil ein verfi***** Teil fürn Appl und ein Ei nicht geliefert werden kann und ständig irgendwelche Ausreden. Nicht auszudenken wenn sowas in der Rennsaison passiert. Aber auch jetzt hindert das ganz massiv am Training...

Wir sind auch aus Bayern -  da könnt man das Teil in der Zeit sogar ner Schnecke aufn Buckl binden und die wäre mittlerweile da!


Ich bin Nicolai Service gewohnt - heute angerufen, morgen neues Teil montiert!!!


----------



## da_killerk (6. Januar 2008)

Kennt jemand die beiden Vertriebler persönlich?
Die müssen doch Geld mit ihrem Vertrieb verdienen. Da müßte Support und Kundenzufriedenheit doch an oberster Stelle stehen!

Ich würde einen solchen Fall einfach Iron Horse USA melden, vielleicht klopfen die ihrem Vertrieb auf die Finger. Oder wir machen mal eine Sammelbestellung in der Schweiz!

Gruss Da_KillerK


----------



## saturno (7. Januar 2008)

da_killerk schrieb:


> Kennt jemand die beiden Vertriebler persönlich?
> Die müssen doch Geld mit ihrem Vertrieb verdienen. Da müßte Support und Kundenzufriedenheit doch an oberster Stelle stehen!
> 
> Ich würde einen solchen Fall einfach Iron Horse USA melden, vielleicht klopfen die ihrem Vertrieb auf die Finger. Oder wir machen mal eine Sammelbestellung in der Schweiz!
> ...





die sind kein vertrieb sondern nur agenten von cyclesuppley, steht auch so auf der ironhorse webseite unter international dealers. also kannst gleich ne mail in die schweiz zu den eidgenossen senden.


----------



## Downhill Lucki (12. Januar 2008)

Ich finde, dass es einfach eine Frechheit ist, dass man teilweise 2 Monate oder mehr auf ein ver****tes Schaltauge warten muss. Das kann doch echt nicht angehen. Und wenn man dann noch paar hundert mal anrufen muss, wo das Teil bleibt, und sie dann absichtlich nicht ans Telefon gehen, ist das einfach eine die Höhe!!! Ich könnte kotzen! 

Nichts gegen die Bikes, die sind echt genial....aber der Vertrieb in Deutschland ist echt das letzte! Die sollen jetzt entweder die Beine mal in die Hände nehmen und das Zeig rausschicken oder wieder zumachen!

Außerdem könnten die sich hier im Forum mal wieder blicken lassen!

------------------------------

But always remember: NO RISK NO FEAR!!!


----------



## xMARTINx (13. Januar 2008)

tja,das ist das problem bei den amis das die nicht mal ihren vertrieb im griff haben,hauptsache teure räder verkaufen...richtig arm für ironhorse,da stellen sie sich bei der interbike vors sunday und erzählen das es das beste bike ist und wer alles weltmeister dmit geworden ist,bringt mir nix denn ohne schaltauge kann man nicht fahren,isn schlechter witz und echtr schade für ironhorse
da lob ich mir mein nicolai,ein anruf und spätestens 2tage später klingelt die post


----------



## Stiftsquelle (13. Januar 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> da lob ich mir mein nicolai,ein anruf und spätestens 2tage später klingelt die post



das ist, wenn man ironhorse usa direkt kontaktiert, genauso   (gut es dauert ne woche, aufgrund des langen versandweges...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xMARTINx (13. Januar 2008)

dann brauch man aber keinen europa bzw.deutschlandvertrieb wenn man am ende sich an die amis wenden muss


----------



## Stiftsquelle (13. Januar 2008)

xMARTINx schrieb:


> dann brauch man aber keinen europa bzw.deutschlandvertrieb wenn man am ende sich an die amis wenden muss



das ist richtig, wollte damit einigen auch nur einen denkanstoß geben, bevor sie wegen eines fehlenden ersatzteils verzweifeln...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (14. Januar 2008)

Über Umwege liegt mir ein Schreiben von einem nicht kleinen Shop vor an einen Herrn Hegelbacher von Cycle Supply in der Schweiz... den Ironhorse Obergurus oder so für Deutschland.

Demnach war besagter Herr mit dem Herrn  im September 07 in dem Shop, man besprach so einiges.... im Oktober ging eine Vororder und eine Sofortbestellung raus... bis heute hat Herr  alle ausgemachten Termine platzen lassen, verschoben oder sonst was. Der Text hört sich für mich so an als lägen dem Shop nicht mal versprochene Werbeunterlagen vor... geschweige die bestellten Sachen. Wenn die Jungs nicht schnell reagieren beinhaltet das Schreiben eine komplette Stornierung und Geschäftsabbruch.

Wenn der Ironhorse-Vertrieb solche "Spässe" mit eingesessenen Händlern treibt... was dann erst mit Endkunden??? Für was haben die überhaupt nen Stand auf der Eurobike??? Für was nen Aussendienst der Händler besucht und dann sämtliche Versprechen nicht einhält???


... und warum behauptet Herr  die Ersatzteile wären schon zig mal versandt worden... anfang Januar wollte er die Ersatzteile von seinen eigenen Rädern abbauen und versenden...
Was bringt es dem Herrn  zu sagen er hat das Paket am Samstag abgesendet und gibt dann ne falsche Paketnummer durch die in der Paketnachforschung per Internet am Dienstag ergibt das dieses Paket unbekannt ist? Darauf hingewiesen meldet er sich nicht mehr und geht teilweise nimmer ans Telefon....

Warum ist Le Philip immer wieder mal online, zuletzt am 8.1.08, der letzte Beitrag war jedoch am 17.9.07 ?? Hat er uns nichts mehr zu sagen??

Ich glaube ein Stück Wahrheit und ne Entschuldigung wäre schon lange fällig!


Dafür war Herr  ja jetzt in der Schweiz und hat einen gaaaanzen Karton Ersatzteile besorgt!!!

Die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt, Ende April macht Bischofsmais wieder auf...





Kann man diese Antworten ins englische übersetzen und mal an Ironhorse USA senden??


----------



## saturno (14. Januar 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Über Umwege liegt mir ein Schreiben von einem nicht kleinen Shop vor an einen Herrn Hegelbacher von Cycle Supply in der Schweiz... den Ironhorse Obergurus oder so für Deutschland.
> 
> Demnach war besagter Herr mit dem Herrn  im September 07 in dem Shop, man besprach so einiges.... im Oktober ging eine Vororder und eine Sofortbestellung raus... bis heute hat Herr  alle ausgemachten Termine platzen lassen, verschoben oder sonst was. Der Text hört sich für mich so an als lägen dem Shop nicht mal versprochene Werbeunterlagen vor... geschweige die bestellten Sachen. Wenn die Jungs nicht schnell reagieren beinhaltet das Schreiben eine komplette Stornierung und Geschäftsabbruch.
> 
> ...




folgende info bei cycle supply auf deren webseite:


Please contact for any enquiries at   [email protected]

Austria:        [email protected]

Denmark:    [email protected]

Italy:            [email protected]

Germany:     [email protected]

France:        [email protected]

Poland:         [email protected]


wer ist jetzt zuständig? kromer oder jähn?????? da sag ich nur die spinnen die schweizer      

Sweden:       [email protected]


----------



## Dropdead (14. Januar 2008)

Le Phlip schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nein - Jaehn Products ist für den Iron Horse-Vertrieb nicht mehr zuständig.
> Wir sind eine selbstständige Handelsagentur. Gruß Philipp





Ich fahre zwar kein Ironhorse aber irgendwie find ich das merkwürdig.


----------



## fatcrobat (14. Januar 2008)

ok hi ich will mir bald eins kaufen aber bei wem da kann ich doch gleich rüber fliegen und mir da eins kaufen oder was wenn das mit denen nich klapt oder kann die mal jemand feuern  und sich darum kümmern das dass mal richtig funzt


----------



## DHMike (17. Januar 2008)

keine Werbung, nur zur Info.
Schaltaugen gibts ab Anfang März bei shop.crowny.de -> Goldtec
Vorordern ist möglich


----------



## Pyrosteiner (23. Januar 2008)

Hmmm.... wir sollten mal zusammenlegen und den Ironhorse-Vertriebstypen ne neue Tastatur schenken.

Irgendwie schaffens die zwar sich einzuloggen, zuletzt gestern aber seit 17.9. gibts keine Antwort mehr...


Also auch nicht mal auf das mir vorliegende Schreiben weshalb der Shop in München alle Geschäftsbeziehungen und Bestellungen gecancelt hat.


----------



## saturno (24. Januar 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Hmmm.... wir sollten mal zusammenlegen und den Ironhorse-Vertriebstypen ne neue Tastatur schenken.
> 
> Irgendwie schaffens die zwar sich einzuloggen, zuletzt gestern aber seit 17.9. gibts keine Antwort mehr...
> 
> ...




ne es geht besser, schickt einfach alle als genervte besitzer eines ironhorse an folgende mailadresse euere beschwerden anliegen:


[email protected]


das ist die adresse vom chef von cycle supply und somit auch zuständiger für die agentur kromer und konsorten. vielleicht weiß ironhorse garnicht, das die jungs so bescheuert sind und keinem helfen wollen.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (24. Januar 2008)

saturno schrieb:


> ne es geht besser, schickt einfach alle als genervte besitzer eines ironhorse an folgende mailadresse euere beschwerden anliegen:
> 
> 
> [email protected]
> ...




saturno... schön!

An sowas hab ich schon vor zig Tagen gedacht und eine riesen Mail zusammengeschrieben, bestehend aus 6 Punkten auf die ich gern eine Antwort haben möchte...

Ich kopiere hier mal die original Antwort:


-----Ursprüngliche Nachricht-----
Von: Michel Hegelbach [mailto:[email protected]]
Gesendet: Freitag, 18. Januar 2008 13:31
An: '
Cc: 'Marc '
Betreff: RE: Fragen zum Thema Ironhorse


Guten Tag,

Die offizielle website ist www.ironhorsebikes.com.

Sie werden bei Marc K. kontaktiert werden um alle Antworten zur Ihrer
email zu haben.

Mit freundlichen Grüssen.


Michel Hegelbach
European Sales Manager / gérant

Cycle Supply Europe Ltd.

Branch Office in Switzerland
Av. Louis Casaï, 81
CH - 1216 Genève-Cointrin

Headoffice in UK
13, Apex Park - Hailsham
East Sussex - BN27 3JU - UK

cell: +41 79 406 15 26
[email protected]
skype: michel.hegelbach

www.ironhorsebikes.com 
www.k2bikes.com 
www.columbia.com



Du darfst jetzt EIN MAL raten was bisher geschah !!!!


Normal wenn ich mich bei einem Chef über deren unfähigen Mitarbeiter der Kunden verarscht, nichts auf die Reihe bringt usw. beschwere bekomm ich ne Antwort vom Chef... er hat mit dem MA gesprochen, tut Ihm leid, wird nimmer vorkommen und sonstige gängige Antworten. 
Das die Beschwerdemail an den Mitarbeiter weitergeht und sich der selbst rechtfertigen soll - was er innerhalb einer Woche nicht tut - ist mir neu. Obige Mail gibt mir zu verstehn das der somit nicht viel klüger ist.


... und als einzige Antwort warum auf der HP von cyclesupply noch Jähn Products als Deutschlandvertrieb steht und warum das seit Monaten noch nicht aktualisiert ist schreibt Herr Hegelbach als Antwort das die offizielle Seite www.ironhorsebikes.com ist....

Herr schmeiss Hirn vom Himmel... warum gibts dann www.cyclesupplyeurope.com überhaupt wenn die Infos auf der Seite totaler Schmarrn sind ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marder (27. Januar 2008)

was ist das denn mal für ein scheiß support... sowas versteh ich mal überhaupt nicht (diese antwort dient nur dafür, dass ich eine benachrichtigung bekomme, wenn etwas neues gepostet wurde  )


----------



## machero (1. Februar 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Warum ist Le Philip immer wieder mal online, zuletzt am 8.1.08, der letzte Beitrag war jedoch am 17.9.07 ?? Hat er uns nichts mehr zu sagen??



er ist jetzt gerade hier im Forum. vielleicht schreibt er ja was 

*mutmach*


----------



## InSanE888 (1. Februar 2008)

hat einer von euch schonmal daran gedacht ihm ne PN zu schreiben?


----------



## decolocsta (1. Februar 2008)

Hihi, witziger Support, abonier mir das hier mal, unteressiert mich ob sich da noch irgendwas tut


----------



## Pyrosteiner (2. Februar 2008)

Ja, stimmt - gestern um 16:07 war er online aber er wusste wohl nicht so recht das man mit ner Tastatur hier Antworten schreiben kann... 
Der Support is nicht witzig, das is ne Katastrophe, die Jungs sind doch total hohl.

Auf das Mail von Herrn Hegelbach vom 18.1.07 hat sich wie soll es auch anders sein bis heute niemand gemeldet.
Ein Shop in München wo ein Kumpl ein Sunday Team bestellt und auch schon teils bezahlt hat arbeitet nimmer mit IH zusammen - also schon mal ein Bike weniger. Ein anderer Kumpl wenn nächste Woche sein Sunday WC nicht bekommt wirds auch storniert und es kommt ein V10 her.

Das sind allein schon mal bei uns 10 000 Euro Umsatz die nicht in Richtung IH fließen... 


Ach ja - die Schaltaugen die wir im Oktober beim K bestellt haben und seitdem immer noch drauf warten hab ich letzten Montag (28.1.08) ausserhalb Deutschland bestellt und sofort bezahlt... am Donnerstag (31.1.08) kam das Paket an !!!

*  Ja, so läuft das halt wenn man paar Schaltaugen in ein Paket schmeisst, unsere Adresse raufschreibt und wegschickt anstatt in der Nase zu bohren und Leute zu verarschen... gell, Herr K.!  *


... und ich warte immer noch auf die Anwort meiner Mail - vielleicht haben Sie ja für manches eine nachvollziehbare Erklärung um meine Meinung über Sie zu ändern.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (2. Februar 2008)

InSanE888 schrieb:


> hat einer von euch schonmal daran gedacht ihm ne PN zu schreiben?




Um auf eine PN zu antworten braucht man auch ne Tastatur....  


Wenn gut 20 oder 30 Telefonate, SMS und MAils nicht genügen weis ich auch nicht was da schief läuft....


----------



## RogerRobert (8. Februar 2008)

Wenn man das hier so liest muß man sich glatt überlegen ob es wirklich Sinn macht sich so ein Gerät zu holen. Eigentlich hab ich keinen Bock auf Rumstresserei und Problemen mit Ersatzteilen nach dem Kauf eines derart teuren Rades...


----------



## san_andreas (8. Februar 2008)

Schade, wenn ein Vertrieb so abkackt !
Da nützt das beste Produkt nix, wenn sich die Kunden voll Grauen abwenden.
Vielleicht sollte es der Jaehn wieder machen !
Naja, im europäischen Ausland gibts ja auch noch Händler !


----------



## foxpantrocker (9. Februar 2008)

Gibt es auch ein paar Händler hier die Probleme mit Herrn "ich hab den Vertrieb von Ironhorse und tu nix dafür und verarsch die Leute" Marc K. haben??

Bitte melden!

Ingo 
Supercycles/München


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## san_andreas (9. Februar 2008)

Vielleicht sollte mal jemand Ironhorse selbst stecken, was da für Pfeifen unterwegs sind !


----------



## Pyrosteiner (11. Februar 2008)

foxpantrocker schrieb:


> Gibt es auch ein paar Händler hier die Probleme mit Herrn "ich hab den Vertrieb von Ironhorse und tu nix dafür und verarsch die Leute" Marc K. haben??
> 
> Bitte melden!
> 
> ...




Du hast ne PN!


----------



## RogerRobert (11. Februar 2008)

Gibts denn für die deutschen Händler die Möglichkeit im europäischen Ausland bei den Vertrieben zu ordern? 
Hat da jemand Erfahrungen, bzw. weiß wo man dann am besten bestellt?

Gruß Farby


----------



## Eggbuster (5. März 2008)

Mit etwas Glück haben wir nächste Woche die erste Lieferung Sundays im Laden.


----------



## Mr.Anderson (5. März 2008)

ja mit etwas glück!!


----------



## Mork vom Ork (5. März 2008)

Eggbuster schrieb:


> Mit etwas Glück haben wir nächste Woche die erste Lieferung Sundays im Laden, eins wird auch günstig als Bike des Monats von WOFFM verkauft werden!


 

...und noch mehr Geduld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. März 2008)

Diese Hoffnung hatten paar andere Händler schon vor Wochen und warten immer noch bzw. die haben 10 Bikes bestellt und eines erhalten.

Aufgrund der Geschehnisse in der Vergangenheit glaub ich nix mehr. Wenn alle Ersatzachsen, Schaltaugen bei mir angekommen wären die angeblich losgeschickt wurden könnt ich meine Werkstatt damit zuschütten.

Aber ich bin gespannt... bekam ich doch heute nachmittag wieder eine Mail das eine Achse und ein Schaltauge losgesandt wurde....


Ich würds mir wünschen das einer "Schnipp" macht und wir erwachen alle aus dem Alptraum, jeder Händler bekommt Räder die an seine Kunden die bereits Wochen auf Ihr Bike warten ausgeliefert werden, mein Kumpl kann endlich die Hauptlagerachse gegen ne neue tauschen, ich hab wieder ein Ersatz-Schaltauge und die Welt ist wieder in Ordnung.


----------



## san_andreas (6. März 2008)

@Pyrosteiner: Wenn Du aus diesem Albtraum erwacht wärst und alles wäre gelöst, würdest Du Dich aber auch nicht mehr in der Bikebranche befinden !


----------



## bachmayeah (6. März 2008)

Naja bei anderen Händlern/Herstellern klappts ja da scheinbar schonmal um einiges besser.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (6. März 2008)

Die Bikebranche an sich ist schon sehr katastrophal, das stimmt. Wenn man in anderen Bereichen, z.B. Lebensmittelversorgung auch so arbeiten würde dann gute Nacht.


Hier ist es ein extrem negativer Fall, aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen das z.B. Fusion auch noch extrem negativ ist - Magura und Nicolai wären hingegen extrem positiv.


----------



## KHUJAND (6. März 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Die Bikebranche an sich ist schon sehr katastrophal, das stimmt. Wenn man in anderen Bereichen, z.B. Lebensmittelversorgung auch so arbeiten würde dann gute Nacht.
> 
> 
> Hier ist es ein extrem negativer Fall, aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen das z.B. Fusion auch noch extrem negativ ist - Magura und Nicolai wären hingegen extrem positiv.



u. das ist auch gut soo... 

 wenn an meine NICOLAI etwas defeckt ist/wird. 
dann habe ich es per post von einem auf den anderen tag. 
u.das sogar als endverbraucher... 


von daher kommen nur deutsche bikes bei mir in frage. 
u. keine exoten.


----------



## xMARTINx (6. März 2008)

da muss ich dir zustimmen,und wenns nur ne satz decals ist,und die lackqualität stimmt auch noch,das sunday ist trotzdem nen schönes bike


----------



## KHUJAND (6. März 2008)

^^ein schöner rahmen,  " ja" 
doch leider gibts da einige "nicht durchdachte" details am rahmen...  

für das geld,- diese qualität .
 da sage ich ganz klaar  NEIN  !


----------



## DHMike (6. März 2008)

Falls jmd ein Sunday Schaltauge möchte, ich habe erst einige neue bestellt und auf Lager.


----------



## ANMA (6. März 2008)

Le Phlip ist deshalb immer wieder online, weil der Account nicht von Marc K ist, sondern von einem anderen User, der nur den Account bereitgestellt hat, aber kein Support von Ironhorse ist.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (7. März 2008)

DHMike schrieb:


> Falls jmd ein Sunday Schaltauge möchte, ich habe erst einige neue bestellt und auf Lager.



Wo bestellt?
Welcher Preis?





ANMA schrieb:


> Le Phlip ist deshalb immer wieder online, weil der Account nicht von Marc K ist, sondern von einem anderen User, der nur den Account bereitgestellt hat, aber kein Support von Ironhorse ist.



DAS klingt aber sehr sehr abenteuerlich... woher willst das wissen?


Nen Account kann sich jeder der nen PC mit INet hat, lesen und schreiben kann innerhalb von 5 Min anlegen. Da brauchts nicht das ein anderer den Account bereitstellt oder sowas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivery (7. März 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Wo bestellt?
> Welcher Preis?



Schau mal hier http://shop.crowny.de/ und dann unter Goldtec und ganz nach unten scrollen!


----------



## THEYO (11. März 2008)

ANMA schrieb:


> Le Phlip ist deshalb immer wieder online, weil der Account nicht von Marc K ist, sondern von einem anderen User, der nur den Account bereitgestellt hat, aber kein Support von Ironhorse ist.




es beschleicht mich das gefühl du kennst die jungs und willst hier irgendein unangenehmes detail nicht preisgeben. täuscht mich meine warnehmung?


----------



## klemmi (11. März 2008)

THEYO schrieb:


> es beschleicht mich das gefühl du kennst die jungs und willst hier irgendein unangenehmes detail nicht preisgeben. täuscht mich meine warnehmung?



Jetzt gehen wohl nich nur beim Ironhorse-Vertrieb sondern sogar schon im Ironhorse-Forum kranke dinge ab... aber keiner sagt was
(auch nich zu den Kunden)   
Das is echt sooo lächerlich... dann meldet sich der K mal wieder und macht einen auf alles-wird-gut und jetz isser wieder im Ski-Urlaub. Es sieht echt so aus als würde das den Jungs mächtig am Arsch vorbei gehen oder aber sie wussten vorher nicht auf was sie sich da einlassen. Doch das was die beiden abziehen ist so oder so absolut nicht Gerechtfertigt. Wenn sie wenigstens den Kunden konkrete Angaben geben würden, und sei es die Information, dass Lieferschwierigkeiten auftreten und es dadurch zu einigen Verzögerungen kommt. Selbst das würde einigen denke ich schon reichen und sie würden warten. Aber den Kunden einfach so im Regen stehen zu lassen geht mal gar nich und so brauchen sie sich auch nicht zu wundern wenn viele Aufträge storniert werden... Aber wieso soll ich mich hier darüber aufregen, ich gehöre ja glücklicherweise nicht zu den Pechvögeln die auf sone Kiste warten


----------



## san_andreas (11. März 2008)

Einfach schade, wenn der Vertrieb ein super Produkt versaut !


----------



## Eggbuster (12. März 2008)

foxpantrocker schrieb:


> Gibt es auch ein paar Händler hier die Probleme mit Herrn "ich hab den Vertrieb von Ironhorse und tu nix dafür und verarsch die Leute" Marc K haben??
> 
> Bitte melden!
> 
> ...



Das würde mich auch mal interessieren!


----------



## patrese (12. März 2008)

ich hab nen schaltauge bei crowny bestellt, schneller gings wirklich nicht...
3 tage und das ding war in meinem briefkasten, vielen dank nohcmals.
habs natürlich noch nicht versucht zu montierne, aber wenn man sich das schaltauge des ironhorse anschaut, gehört nicht viel talent dazu dieses nachzuproduzieren.
kostenfaktor ca 20 - 30 euro inkl versand

tausend dank nochmals


----------



## Eggbuster (13. März 2008)

Crowny ist nur leider nicht Marc K


----------



## THEYO (13. März 2008)

das schaltauge von crowny kommt wohl nicht über den ironhorse-vertrieb sondern wird in england bei BETD nachproduziert.... also kein hinweis auf evt. funktionierenden vertrieb seitens ironhorse germany....


----------



## ANMA (17. März 2008)

THEYO schrieb:


> es beschleicht mich das gefühl du kennst die jungs und willst hier irgendein unangenehmes detail nicht preisgeben. täuscht mich meine warnehmung?




Du hast Recht, ich kenne die Jungs! Aber unangenehme Details kenn ich keine! Reicht doch schon dass sich hier so nichts tut! Hoffentlich wird das mal besser, sonst war das alles hier für die Katz.
Warum der K das mit dem Account so kompliziert gemacht hat, weiß ich auch nicht, aber das soll auch keine dumme Ausrede oder so sein.
So viel dazu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ANMA (17. März 2008)

klemmi schrieb:


> Jetzt gehen wohl nich nur beim Ironhorse-Vertrieb sondern sogar schon im Ironhorse-Forum kranke dinge ab... aber keiner sagt was
> (auch nich zu den Kunden)
> Das is echt sooo lächerlich... dann meldet sich der K mal wieder und macht einen auf alles-wird-gut und jetz isser wieder im Ski-Urlaub. Es sieht echt so aus als würde das den Jungs mächtig am Arsch vorbei gehen oder aber sie wussten vorher nicht auf was sie sich da einlassen. Doch das was die beiden abziehen ist so oder so absolut nicht Gerechtfertigt. Wenn sie wenigstens den Kunden konkrete Angaben geben würden, und sei es die Information, dass Lieferschwierigkeiten auftreten und es dadurch zu einigen Verzögerungen kommt. Selbst das würde einigen denke ich schon reichen und sie würden warten. Aber den Kunden einfach so im Regen stehen zu lassen geht mal gar nich und so brauchen sie sich auch nicht zu wundern wenn viele Aufträge storniert werden... Aber wieso soll ich mich hier darüber aufregen, ich gehöre ja glücklicherweise nicht zu den Pechvögeln die auf sone Kiste warten



Wieso redest du die ganze Zeit von DEN JUNGS?? Das macht der K ganz allein!


----------



## dubbel (17. März 2008)

ANMA schrieb:


> Du hast Recht, ich kenne die Jungs!


aber 


ANMA schrieb:


> Wieso redest du die ganze Zeit von DEN JUNGS?? Das macht der K ganz allein!


----------



## chri55 (17. März 2008)




----------



## ANMA (17. März 2008)

Naja ihr redet von Phil und Marc und ich kenne beide! Phils Name ist am Anfang gefallen und den wollte ich hier nur direkt aus dem Weg räumen!


----------



## klemmi (17. März 2008)

ANMA schrieb:


> Wieso redest du die ganze Zeit von DEN JUNGS?? Das macht der K ganz allein!



Anfangs waren es zwei wenn ich mich recht entsinne...


----------



## Pyrosteiner (17. März 2008)

Hey Anma... wenn Du den Marc kennst... könntest mir nen riesen Gefallen tun, mal eben nach Dürach zu Ihm fahren, ihm ein Schaltauge und ihm die untere Hauptlagerachse vom Dämpfer klauen, in einen Brief stecken und mir zusenden???

Das wäre ein riesen Ostergeschenk!!!

Der Marc hat mir nämlich ne falsche Achse geschickt, sieht Thread Auftragsstornierungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klemmi (18. März 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Hey Anma... wenn Du den Marc kennst... könntest mir nen riesen Gefallen tun, mal eben nach Dürach zu Ihm fahren, ihm ein Schaltauge und ihm die untere Hauptlagerachse vom Dämpfer klauen, in einen Brief stecken und mir zusenden???
> 
> Das wäre ein riesen Ostergeschenk!!!
> 
> Der Marc hat mir nämlich ne falsche Achse geschickt, sieht Thread Auftragsstornierungen.



 Langsam glaube ich das der Typ einfach nur auf sonem Hammertripp is wie Jhonny Depp in dem Film "Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas"   
Also mehr vebocken kann mans jawohl nich, oder?


----------



## ANMA (18. März 2008)

Ja Pyrosteiner würd ich gerne, aber das ist nicht so leicht wie du dir das vorstellst! Außerdem glaub ich, dass der gar keine oder kaum Ersatzteile daheim hat!
Verbockt hat ers, das kann wohl keiner mehr retten! So teure Bikes und so beschissener Support!
@Klemmi: Jep, anfangs warens 2... ca 3 Wochen, dann lief nix mehr!


----------



## san_andreas (18. März 2008)

@ANMA: Weißt Du, warum der sogenannte Support sich eigentlich nie selbst äußert ?
Ich finde die Eisenpferde echt geil, aber bei so einem Support kommt ein Kauf bei denen 1000%ig nicht in Frage. Die Bikes gibts ja auch woanders.
Ironhorse selbst sollte auch mal erfahren, was de Service in Deutschland für ein Mist ist !


----------



## Pyrosteiner (18. März 2008)

ANMA schrieb:


> Ja Pyrosteiner würd ich gerne, aber das ist nicht so leicht wie du dir das vorstellst! Außerdem glaub ich, dass der gar keine oder kaum Ersatzteile daheim hat!
> Verbockt hat ers, das kann wohl keiner mehr retten! So teure Bikes und so beschissener Support!
> @Klemmi: Jep, anfangs warens 2... ca 3 Wochen, dann lief nix mehr!






Marc Ironhorse schrieb:


> Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
> 
> nachdem es ja in letzter Zeit einiges an negativen Ereignissen gegeben hat und ich erst durch einen kunden auf diese Seite aufmerksam gemacht wurde kann ich euch sagen dass ich def. nicht von Ironhorse gefeuert worden bin. Ich habe nach wie vor den Aussendienst welcher sich aber auf den Bayerischen Raum beschrenkt.    Zu dem Thema Ersatzteile kann ich sagen dass ich mittlerweile einiges auf Lager bei mir zu Hause habe aber leider nicht alles. Lieferschwierigkeiten gibt es bei uns leider zur Zeit definitiv. Ich weiss auch das Mr.Hegelbach damals bei Ingo Frey einen Liefertermin vom 15.Dezember angesprochen hat welcher aber definitiv falsch war. Die Bikes kommen, leider kann ich auch nicht mehr machen als mit der Schweiz zu telefonieren und zu schauen dass was vorwärts geht. Derjenige welcher die Achse fürs Sunday braucht soll sich bitte bei mir unter  melden und ich werde Sie im Gratis zur Verfügung stellen. Alle anderen können mir auch gerne eine E Mail schreiben. Glaubt mir eins es liegt nicht nur an mir.
> 
> ...




Wenn er DIE TEILE die mein Kumpl braucht nicht auf Lager hat dann soll er doch seinen Mund aufmachen (hat jeder Mensch serienmäßig, sei den durch Unfall o.ä. verlohren) und sagen das er die Teile NICHT HAT.

Statt dessen verspricht er jetzt schon mind. 6x die Sachen abgeschickt zu haben, einmal im Thread "Auftragsstornierungen" sogar SCHRIFTLICH !!!


@ san andreas: Hab mich bei denen schon beschwert in USA aber die haben anscheinend kein Interesse am Europäischen Markt da der Absatz in USA genügt. Allerdings kann man in USA sämtliche Teile bestellen und in ca. 2-3 Wochen sind die auch da... man hat aber Zollscherereien usw.


----------



## Lockedup90 (19. März 2008)

Aber denke, bei nem Schaltauge, wird das kaum beim Zoll landen!!


----------



## ANMA (19. März 2008)

@san andreas: Da geht einfach nix vorwärts, da Marc mit Skifahren etc beschäftigt ist und angeblich keine Minute für IH zeit hat.
Aus eigener Erfhrung weiß ich, dass die Aussage, dass er die Teile hat, alles andere als wahr sein muss!
Wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte, einige Std am Tag direkt mit jemandem von IH sprechen zu können, würde ich den Support gerne übernehmen, allerdings hat diese Möglichkeit Marc und zwar NUR der Marc!


----------



## san_andreas (19. März 2008)

Interessant, dass man neben dem Bike-, Rahmen- und Teilevertrieb für eine in Amerika ziemlich große Firma, noch ausreichend Zeit hat, vorwiegend Skifahren zu gehen. Was ist das für ein Penner, dass er meint, eben mal so den Vertrieb für Deutschland übernehmen zu können ?
Sobald sich genug Leute bei Ironhorse in den Staaten melden würden, was hier in Deutschland eigentlich mit dem Support los ist, würden sich seine "Superkontakte" schnell erledigt haben ! Ironhorse will nämlich letztlich auch nur Kohle mit Bikes verdienen. Da könnte Herr K Sam Hills Zwillingsbruder sein und es würde ihm nix nutzen. Und das es ziemlich übel ist, wenn ein schlechter Vertrieb das Image einer hier noch jungen Marke versaut, ist wohl jedem klar.
Für den Kunden ist nur das Schlimme, dass sich in Trendbranchen immer viele Leute rumtreiben, die nach dem Motto " Alter, machma doch mal den Vertrieb von der coolen XY-Firma auf" ihr Geschäft betreiben und von Tuten und Blasen keine Ahnung haben.


----------



## bachmayeah (19. März 2008)

auch wenn ich hier OT schreibe:
sooooo jung iss IH doch garnich. vielleicht nicht ganz soo alt wie bspsweise intense aber ich denke gut 12 jahre sicherlich.


----------



## san_andreas (19. März 2008)

Ich hab ja gemeint, dass sie in Deutschland noch nicht soo lang vertreten sind. In den Staaten gibts die sicher 10-15 Jahre.


----------



## klemmi (19. März 2008)

ANMA schrieb:


> @san andreas: Da geht einfach nix vorwärts, da Marc mit Skifahren etc beschäftigt ist und angeblich keine Minute für IH zeit hat.
> Aus eigener Erfhrung weiß ich, dass die Aussage, dass er die Teile hat, alles andere als wahr sein muss!
> Wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte, einige Std am Tag direkt mit jemandem von IH sprechen zu können, würde ich den Support gerne übernehmen, allerdings hat diese Möglichkeit Marc und zwar NUR der Marc!



 Das is der Hammer  Ich will den Typen mal Life erleben, hat er dir das erzählt mit dem Ski fahren und das er keine Minute für IH hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (19. März 2008)

ANMA schrieb:


> Wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte, einige Std am Tag direkt mit jemandem von IH sprechen zu können, würde ich den Support gerne übernehmen, allerdings hat diese Möglichkeit Marc und zwar NUR der Marc!



was soll das denn heissen?
man braucht doch nur ein telefon, oder hat IH ne geheimnummer und steht nicht im telefonbuch?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. März 2008)

ANMA schrieb:


> @san andreas: Da geht einfach nix vorwärts, da Marc mit Skifahren etc beschäftigt ist und angeblich keine Minute für IH zeit hat.
> Aus eigener Erfhrung weiß ich, dass die Aussage, dass er die Teile hat, alles andere als wahr sein muss!
> Wenn ich die Möglichkeit hätte, einige Std am Tag direkt mit jemandem von IH sprechen zu können, würde ich den Support gerne übernehmen, allerdings hat diese Möglichkeit Marc und zwar NUR der Marc!




Du hast auf jeden Fall die Zeit, hier etwas zu der Sache beizutragen und Beiträge zu schreiben. Auch wenn sonst keine Taten möglich wären so wäre Dein Support immer noch besser wie diese Frechheit die der Marc K abzieht. Würde man sich jeden Tag nur eine einzige Stunde um den Support kümmern wäre viel geschafft!!

Kannst Du uns bitte erklären warum diese Möglichkeit NUR der Marc haben soll??  Das hier was schief läuft müsste doch mittlerweilen jeder Chef bemerkt haben.

Naja, und spätestens wenn die Hand voll Leute die auf den richtig sauer sind ihre Sache durchziehn dann brauchts wohl eh nen neuen Supportmenschen und Skifahrn is dann vielleicht auch nimmer....


Ich frage mich was in einem Menschen vorgeht der lieber zum Skifahren fährt als unendlich viele Probleme zu lösen und zig Leute sowas von verarscht das alles zu spät ist.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. März 2008)

klemmi schrieb:


> Das is der Hammer  Ich will den Typen mal Life erleben, hat er dir das erzählt mit dem Ski fahren und das er keine Minute für IH hat?



Skifahren kann ich bestätigen... wir haben Ihn schon mehrfach am Handy erreicht und er meinte das er grad beim Skifahren is und sich sofort nächste Woche drum kümmert...


----------



## klemmi (19. März 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Skifahren kann ich bestätigen... wir haben Ihn schon mehrfach am Handy erreicht und er meinte das er grad beim Skifahren is und sich sofort nächste Woche drum kümmert...



Na dann isses wirklich einfach nur unnormal... kann man nicht mehr beschreiben. Der muss doch geistig nich ganz da sein! Wenn ich auf meine Kiste warten würde würde ich mich glaube ich jetzt auf die Socken machen und den Kunden aufsuchen, das geht ja gar nich.


----------



## ANMA (19. März 2008)

Ja also einfach so bei Ironhorse anzurufen und Informationen rauszukriegen is ja nix, sonst bräuchten wir ja den Marc nicht! 
Ich schreib mal IH ne Mail, ob ich das übernehmen kann... gibts da ne email-addy, von der die Mail nicht an den Herrn K weitergeleitet wird?!
Merci


----------



## Marder (19. März 2008)

das ist einfach nur zu heftig...

für mich wär das ein traumjob, so eine geile marke zu vertreten und möglichst viele leute dazu zu bringen, dieses geile bike zu fahren, einen guten support zu haben und einfach nur spass zu haben - ich kann das echt nicht verstehen


----------



## Eggbuster (19. März 2008)

Also ich würde ja mal behaupten wollen, dass Marc K nicht mehr für den Vertrieb von Iron Horse Bicycles in Deutschland zuständig ist...

Hab aber gehört, dass er noch für andere Firmen arbeitet, wäre ja eigentlich mal interessant zu erfahren, wer das ist und was die bisher für Erfahrungen mit dem Kerl gemacht haben...

Ob der da auch lügt und betrügt?


----------



## ANMA (19. März 2008)

Ich hab eben mal ne Mail an die in den USA in bestmöglichem Englisch geschrieben, bin mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt.


----------



## Eggbuster (19. März 2008)

ANMA schrieb:


> Ich hab eben mal ne Mail an die in den USA in bestmöglichem Englisch geschrieben, bin mal gespannt was dabei rauskommt.



Woher kennst du den K eigentlich?


Ich würd im Allegemeinen nicht zu sehr drauf bauen, dass der K irgendwelche Teile daheim rumfliegen hat...

Warum sollte er auch, er war niemals Vertrieb für Iron Horse, sondern nur ein Verkaufsagent, der Bestellungen aufnehmen und weitergeben sollte...
Aufgenommen hat er ja scheinbar kräftig...aber weitergeleitet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (19. März 2008)

Ich hab auch aus ner Mail von Cycle Supply zwischen den Zeilen rausgelesen das Marc K gefeuert ist... auch wenn er das bestreitet... er sagt viel wenn der Tag lang ist.


----------



## ANMA (19. März 2008)

Eggbuster schrieb:


> Woher kennst du den K eigentlich?



War mit dem im Sommer viel beim biken, eigentlich jeden Tag, aber seit er sein IH grad hatte und dann der erste Schnee kam hab ich ihn nur vor ner Woche mal getroffen, als er gerade Reifen wechseln lies um in die Schweiz zum Skifahren zu fahren... für mich ist der Kerl Geschichte!


----------



## Pyrosteiner (20. März 2008)

Anma... hast Du zufällig mal ein Foto vom K... mich würds echt interessiern was das für ein Vogel ist.. und wie alt usw.


Wenn er jetzt in der Schweiz beim Skifahren ist erklärt das auch warum ich bis heute noch keine Antwort auf meine Mail erhalten hab wo ich ihm mitgeteilt hab das ich keine Steckachse sondern ne Lagerachse + Schaltauge gebraucht hätte....

Ich hoffe das bald was passiert...


----------



## Kayodic (20. März 2008)

ANMA schrieb:


> Ja also einfach so bei Ironhorse anzurufen und Informationen rauszukriegen is ja nix, sonst bräuchten wir ja den Marc nicht!
> Ich schreib mal IH ne Mail, ob ich das übernehmen kann... gibts da ne email-addy, von der die Mail nicht an den Herrn K weitergeleitet wird?!
> Merci





Also es is schon recht einfach von IH Infos zu bekommen, wenn nicht übers Telefon dan auf alle Fälle per E-Mail. Eigene Erfahrung!

Soviel ich weiss kannst du bezüglich solcher Themen IH direkt auf ihrer Homepage kontaktieren.

Schau dir mal den Link an:

http://ironhorsebikes.com/contact/inquiry-form.php


Ansonsten kann ich nur den meisten hier zustimmen, und sagen dass es echt traurig und armseelig ist was mit dem Support von IH hier in Deutschland abgeht!

Bei so einer großen und sehr erfolgreichen Firma sollte man eigentlich davon aussgehn dass sowas nicht vorkommen darf!

Echt schade!!!


----------



## san_andreas (20. März 2008)

18 Jahre MTB lehren einen leider etwas anderes ! Die interessantesten Firmen engagieren oft die größten Pfeifen !


----------



## ANMA (20. März 2008)

Ein Bild vom K? Ich weiß nicht ob das gut ist bzw ob ich das überhaupt darf...
@kayodic: Schlecht wenn einer kein Englisch kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fx:flow (20. März 2008)

ANMA schrieb:


> Ein Bild vom K.? Ich weiß nicht ob das gut ist bzw ob ich das überhaupt darf...


verzichte lieber auf ein bild.


----------



## AhOi! (20. März 2008)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=297502

Is ja schon vorhanden... is aber ein video


----------



## Marder (20. März 2008)

ohh man...
jetzt haben viele leute ein neues vorhängebild für die dartscheibe


----------



## Pyrosteiner (20. März 2008)

Marder schrieb:


> ohh man...
> jetzt haben viele leute ein neues vorhängebild für die dartscheibe



Gute Idee....

Ja und das Video von der Eurobike bringt mich auf ne weitere Idee... 

Wenn ich im September die Ersatzteile noch immer nicht hab nehm ich Werkzeug mit und montier die Teile die ich brauch von den Ausstellungsbikes ab....


----------



## klemmi (20. März 2008)

AhOi! schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=297502
> 
> Is ja schon vorhanden... is aber ein video



O mein Gott, na wenn ich den Sunnyboy sehe dann kanns ja nichts werden 
Ich glaube jetzt muss sich der Bub mal bissel in Acht nehmen wenn sein Gesicht nun bekannt ist


----------



## Flexhäxler (20. März 2008)

Bin ich froh das ich meinen Rahmen wirklich im November bekommen hab, das war ja dann wirklich ein 6er im Lotto und wenn ich E-teile brauch ---> IH USA
Ich hatte dem guten Marc auch anfangs net zugetraut das es was wird mit meinem Rahmen, aber größer wie das er net kommt war die Gefahr bei mir nicht und er kam soagr halbwegs pünktlich. Ich hoffe das wird noch alles mit dem guten Marc. 
Auch in der Bikebranche muss man arbeiten, Vertrieb hat nix mit Vertreiben zu tun !


----------



## klemmi (20. März 2008)

Flexhäxler schrieb:


> Vertrieb hat nix mit Vertreiben zu tun !



Irgendwie schon aber irgendwie auch wieder nich


----------



## bachmayeah (21. März 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Gute Idee....
> 
> Ja und das Video von der Eurobike bringt mich auf ne weitere Idee...
> 
> Wenn ich im September die Ersatzteile noch immer nicht hab nehm ich Werkzeug mit und montier die Teile die ich brauch von den Ausstellungsbikes ab....



auch den neuen invisible air dämpfer?


----------



## Pyrosteiner (21. März 2008)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> auch den neuen invisible air dämpfer?



Logisch... spart Gewicht...


Aber mal im ernst... hier haben einige Händler sehr massive finanzielle Probleme und sind brutal angepisst. Dazu kommen viele Kunden die Monate vergebens auf den Rahmen warten und stehen dann wieder am Anfang der Entscheidung ...

Ich könnte mir vorstellen wenn jemand auf der Eurobike 2008 eine versteckte Kamera auf den Ironhorse-Stand richtet filmt er einige gute Szenen. 


Sunnyboy is ne gute Beschreibung... mal sehn ob er im September wenn er da noch da is noch immer so grinst.


Wobei ich es langsam fast schon besser finden würde wenn sich Ironhorse auf der Eurobike dieses Jahr nicht mehr präsentiert, erst mal grundsätzlich was ändert und dann nochmal nen neuen Versuch startet.


----------



## Dropdead (21. März 2008)

Wie alt ist der? 15


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (21. März 2008)

na er wird sicherlich schon > 18 sein. dennoch eine recht imageschädigende sache und eben auch für händler und kunden eine finanzielle misere.
da kann man ja nur im ausland bestellen.
immerhin kann man sich jetzt denken, wo so manche anzahlung gelandet ist: apres ski olé


----------



## klemmi (21. März 2008)

Pyrosteiner schrieb:


> Logisch... spart Gewicht...
> 
> 
> Aber mal im ernst... hier haben einige Händler sehr massive finanzielle Probleme und sind brutal angepisst. Dazu kommen viele Kunden die Monate vergebens auf den Rahmen warten und stehen dann wieder am Anfang der Entscheidung ...
> ...



Also ich bezweifle ganz stark, dass er bis dahin noch den Vertrieb machen wird wenn er überhaupt noch dabei is. Selbst wenn er bis dahin noch den Vertrieb macht dann würde ich an seiner Stelle das letzte Stückchen Grips in der Erbse zusammennehmen und dort auf keinen Fall aufkreuzen denn es wäre nicht schön wenn er inmitten zwischen den wunderschönen Rädern liegt und nur noch bisschen zuckt


----------



## ANMA (21. März 2008)

Dropdead schrieb:


> Wie alt ist der? 15


23


----------



## Eggbuster (21. März 2008)

Man kann auch einfach hier schaun: http://www.x-aces.com/

Er ist / war Redakteur für die...da sind auch ein paar Fotos von ihm...


----------



## Darwin (21. März 2008)

Halo Leute,

wollte mich auch mal zu Wort melden. 
Ich habe einen Bikeshop im Westerwald, Bockshop.com.
Rahmen in 17 und 19 Zoll sind in schwarz mittlerweile zu bekommen. 
Viele andere Firmen konnten dieses Jahr auch nicht liefen oder können immer noch nicht.
Also es kann nur besser werden.

P.s.Er arbeitet nicht mehr bei Ironhorse

Gruß
Darwin


----------



## Dropdead (21. März 2008)

Ihr habt echt 'ne Engelsgeduld, großen Respekt! Ich wäre wahrscheinlich persönlich in die Schweiz gefahren und hätte ihm seine Ski um den Hals gewickelt! 

Ich hoffe für euch, das sich alles zum Guten wendet.


----------



## ANMA (21. März 2008)

@Darwin: Woher weißt du das?


----------



## Eggbuster (22. März 2008)

ANMA schrieb:


> @Darwin: Woher weißt du das?



 angerufen wahrscheinlich, so wie alle hier, die ernsthafte Probleme haben...


----------



## [email protected] [email protected] (22. März 2008)

des is die Problematik der Handelsgesellschaften.
Die Leute ham keinen bezug zum verkauften Produkt, und auch überhaupt kein Interesse am Ding selbst.
Es geht nur um zahlen und die können scheinbar dann schon mal kurz wart'n wenn man im Urlaub is.
Is halt nur dann blöd, wenn man Bikeprodukt verkauft und dieses Jahr die Saison aufgrund des erneut schlechten Winters schon früher in den Startlöchern steht und die Kunden dummerweise ein sehr gutes und zudem durch mehre Titel gehyptes Produkt kaufen wollen...

ACHTUNG!!! Kunde droht mit Auftrag!!!!

In diesem Sinne all den Warteneden viel Gedult und die hfftl. noch erhaltene Vorfreude auf die neuen Untersätze. Die Wartezeit lohnt sich und jede Minute später auf euren Hobeln entschädigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oBATMANo (22. März 2008)

Ich versteh nich warum Ihr hier so ewig rumeiert  
Habt Ihr sonst keine Interessen?
Tschuldigung wenns unfreundlich klingt, aber ich verstehs wirklich nich.
Is ja keine Zauberei das Zeug wo anders zu bestellen.

Schreibt Go-ride oder jeden anderen US Händler der Ironhorse führt an und bestellt was Ihr braucht. Rahmen, Schaltaugen, T-shirts, Lager ...

Nen Vertrieb in D braucht  kein Mensch.
So wird einfach nur für nix noch mal gut auf den Preis aufgeschlagen ohne das man eine Leistung erhält welche eine Vertrieb rechtfertigt.
Versand aus USA kann halt je nach Zoll Laune etwas länger dauern, aber das Zeug ist deutlich billiger und vorrätig.


----------



## Eggbuster (24. März 2008)

> des is die Problematik der Handelsgesellschaften.
> Die Leute ham keinen bezug zum verkauften Produkt, und auch überhaupt kein Interesse am Ding selbst.
> Es geht nur um zahlen und die können scheinbar dann schon mal kurz wart'n wenn man im Urlaub is.
> Is halt nur dann blöd, wenn man Bikeprodukt verkauft und dieses Jahr die Saison aufgrund des erneut schlechten Winters schon früher in den Startlöchern steht und die Kunden dummerweise ein sehr gutes und zudem durch mehre Titel gehyptes Produkt kaufen wollen...
> ...



So lang die Möglichkeit besteht, dass bezahlte Artikel auch tatsächlich eintreffen und sich gewisse Verkaufsagenten nicht mit dem Geld vom Acker machen ist das auch weniger ein Problem. Warten ist ärgerlich, aber verschmerzbar...Geld weg und kein Fahrrad ist dagegen nicht so positiv.



oBATMANo schrieb:


> Ich versteh nich warum Ihr hier so ewig rumeiert
> Habt Ihr sonst keine Interessen?
> Tschuldigung wenns unfreundlich klingt, aber ich verstehs wirklich nich.
> Is ja keine Zauberei das Zeug wo anders zu bestellen.
> ...



Das mag für die Privatleute hier gelten, die Händler, die sich hier auch teilweise zu Wort melden, sind auf den Vertrieb angewiesen, da World Wide Cycle Supply leider nur über Cycle Supply Europe die Bikes an die Händler weitergibt.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (24. März 2008)

Eggbuster schrieb:


> ... und sich gewisse Verkaufsagenten nicht mit dem Geld vom Acker machen ist das auch weniger ein Problem. Warten ist ärgerlich, aber verschmerzbar...Geld weg und kein Fahrrad ist dagegen nicht so positiv.




Wenn man in einen offiziellen Vertriebsagenten kein Vertrauen mehr haben darf....
Die Sache schadet Ironhorse ganz gewaltig und ist auch ein Signal für die gesamte Branche denn ich kann mir gut vorstellen das manche Vorauszahlung nun viel Skeptischer betrachtet wird und schwieriger durchzusetzen ist.

Ist der K echt schon untergetaucht?

Was sagt Ironhorse zu dem Vorfall, die müssten ja auch irgend ne Haftung übernehmen für Ihre Mitarbeiter.


----------



## oBATMANo (25. März 2008)

Ein Vertrieb ist meist eine eigene Firma welche auf eigene Rechnung handelt und hat nix mit Ironhorse zu tun.
Also rechtlich hat Ironhorse damit nix am Hut.


----------



## Eggbuster (27. März 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> Ein Vertrieb ist meist eine eigene Firma welche auf eigene Rechnung handelt und hat nix mit Ironhorse zu tun.
> Also rechtlich hat Ironhorse damit nix am Hut.



Herr K. war ein engagierter Verkaufsagent, der noch bis vor kurzem auf der Iron Horse Hompegae zu finden war und vom Europavertrieb weiterempfohlen wurde. 
Als gutgläubiger Mensch vertraut man da schonmal schnell auf die doppelte Empfehlung


----------



## oBATMANo (28. März 2008)

So engagiert kann er ja nich gewesen sein, wenn man das hier alles liest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyrosteiner (28. März 2008)

Ich glaub das war leicht ironisch gemeint


----------



## Eggbuster (1. April 2008)

oBATMANo schrieb:


> So engagiert kann er ja nich gewesen sein, wenn man das hier alles liest.



engagiert von Cycle Supply, also angeheuert, nicht engagiert im Sinne von bemüht...wobei er doch schon recht bemüht war Geld zu kassieren


----------



## foxpantrocker (2. April 2008)

das klann ich Unterstreichen. Im Geld kassieren (hatte ja schließlich auch keine Berechtigung von Iron Horse...) qar er gut. Renne meinem Geld immer noch hinterher!!   NERV

Ingo / Supercycles


----------



## Mr.A (2. April 2008)

^^Du auch, gratuliere.
Tipp: schalte die Staatsanwaltschaft ein.
Das hab ich getan ( bisher jedoch auch ohne Ergebniss )


----------



## foxpantrocker (2. April 2008)

Mr.A schrieb:


> ^^Du auch, gratuliere.
> Tipp: schalte die Staatsanwaltschaft ein.
> Das hab ich getan ( bisher jedoch auch ohne Ergebniss )



Hab ich auch schon. Rechtsanwalt (ohne Ergebnis) und Strafanzeige...


----------



## san_andreas (2. April 2008)

Der Typ wird immer sympathischer. Naja, von irgendwas muß er ja seine Skiurlaube zahlen...


----------



## foxpantrocker (2. April 2008)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Der Typ wird immer sympathischer. Naja, von irgendwas muß er ja seine Skiurlaube zahlen...



Ostren war er am Gardasee beim Bergradfahren. Wohlauf und scheinbar quietschvergnügt. A Spetzl hat Ihn aufm 601er getroffen. Ich leider nicht...


----------



## san_andreas (2. April 2008)

Am Gardasee sucht die Staatsanwaltschaft ja auch nicht.


----------



## foxpantrocker (2. April 2008)

natürlich nicht...  zumindest nicht die Deutsche...

Aber ne "Diskusion" wär schon lustig gewesen


----------



## saturno (2. April 2008)

foxpantrocker schrieb:


> natürlich nicht...  zumindest nicht die Deutsche...
> 
> Aber ne "Diskusion" wär schon lustig gewesen



vergeßt die deutsche rechtssprechung, die brauchen ewig bis die in die gägnge kommen. für die ist der kromer nru ein kleiner betrüger, da haben zumwinkels und konsorten vorrang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lolo (3. April 2008)

nach dieser diskussion hier, wird er sich wohl in D nicht mehr soooo oft blicken lassen...
schreibt doch noch rein dasss die ndrangeta hinter ihm her is, dann muss er in die schweiz und frankreich ausweichen...
am besten gebt ihr ihm WELTVERBOT!

organisiert euch doch in einem privaten chat (oder was weiss ich, ueber PM telnummer austauschen/organisieren etc) dann bekommt ihr ihn viell. auch...
so wohl eher nich.

ich bin auch ein IH sunday user seit der ersten stunde, gottseidank (fuer ihn  ) habe ich mit ihm nur einen kurzen informativen telefonischen kontakt gehabt.
haut rein!
da ja alles hier drin steht fehlt eigentlcih nur noch ein fahndungsfoto und dann wird jagt gemacht!!!


----------



## lolo (3. April 2008)




----------



## gtbiker (12. April 2008)

warum lasst ihr euch das bieten? 
sucht den typ auf und macht ihm eure lage DEZENT klar (irgend ein stock/knüppel wird schon rumliegen)
warscheinlich hockt er aber bereits im knast.....Trottel!


----------



## derpedda (13. April 2008)

einige lernen es nie!  
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/announcement.php?f=181&a=51


----------



## Phil DeLonge (25. Januar 2009)

Was empfehlt ihr mir? Soll ich das Ironhorse Yakuza Kumicho lieber in der Schweiz bestellen oder in den USA?


----------



## Lockedup90 (25. Januar 2009)

In UK!!


----------



## san_andreas (25. Januar 2009)

UK -> Kein Zoll, nur Versand fällt an !


----------



## Marder (25. Januar 2009)

und du profitierst im moment von dem niedriegen pfund


----------



## Phil DeLonge (25. Januar 2009)

Habt ihr da spezielle Addressen die ihr empfehlen könnt? Auch Erfahrungstechnisch.....Achso ich wollte mir ein Yakuza Kumicho zulegen. Ist wahrscheinlich im Moment eh noch kaum zu haben. Hab 3-4 Händler gefunden in der Liste vom Britischen Ironhorse aber naja....billiger wäre es natürlich ideal. Herstellerpreis ist 1,599 Pfund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lockedup90 (25. Januar 2009)

Die kann ich empfehlen da habe ich mein rad auch her!! http://www.pearcecycles.co.uk/home


----------



## fatcrobat (25. Januar 2009)

warum ein  Yakuza Kumicho  für 2100 bekommst du auch einen sonntag 
die kann ich auch emfehlen da wed ich mein 2tes holen
ride on


----------



## InSanE888 (25. Januar 2009)

super post


----------



## Phil DeLonge (25. Januar 2009)

2100? Nein

Das Yakuza Kumicho 09 kostet in GBR umgerechnet, da die Kurse für Pfund und Euro ja gleich stehen, etwa 1600 Ocken. Ausserdem wollte ich jetzt nicht all zu viel ausgeben... Dazu reicht das Kumicho für meine Ansprüche obwohl ich mir dann auch jedenfall noch mindestens Deetraks besorgen werde....


----------



## bobtailoner (26. Januar 2009)

www.bikeactive.co.uk
kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## Marder (31. Januar 2009)

ich bin mal gespannt, ob dass bei mir das mit bikeactive was gibt...

da ich kene kreditkarte habe, wurde mir angeboten, es per überweisung zu machen - allerdings ist es auch von der zeit her knapp, da ich gerne noch das "january sale" angebot mitnehmen würde und in 2 tagen ja schon februar ist 
ich hab gerade nen auftrag per e-mail rausgesannt, da keiner ans telefon geht. ich hoffe mal, es klappt alles 


und die telefonnummer müsste doch auch 0044 1920 872222 sein, oder?? (wegen der vorwahl für ein anderes land)


"The shop opens from 10.00am to 5.30pm Monday to Saturday (SHOP CLOSED ON WEDNESDAYS)."

"If you would like any advise then please pop in to shop, call on 01920 872222, or e-mail on [email protected]"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TZR (31. Januar 2009)

Marder schrieb:


> und die telefonnummer müsste doch auch 0044 1920 872222 sein, oder?? (wegen der vorwahl für ein anderes land)



Ja, und 2 Stunden haste dann heute noch...


----------



## Marder (31. Januar 2009)

hab ne mail bekommen 


bald hab ich endlich auch mein eisernes ross


----------



## TZR (31. Januar 2009)

Wir sind gespannt, wenn ich das mal so für die Allgemeinheit sagen darf.


----------



## bobtailoner (31. Januar 2009)

bikeactive ist vollkommen ok. was hast denn bestellt?komplett bike oder frameset?
was musst denn für den versand bezahlen wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Marder (31. Januar 2009)

ich hab mich fürs team entschieden, da ich nach meinen rechnungen mit vergleichbaren parts auf über 350euro mehr komme... das war mir dann der vivid nicht werd
so schaukelt sich der preis dann auch nicht mehr von selbst noch weiter hoch  bremsen werden getauscht und der dämpfer bleibt dann erstmal... bei den laufrädern bin ich dann mal gespannt wie lange die naben halten (hab ich in meiner rechnung auch nur mit 100euro einfließen lassen)

und wegen des versandes hast du ne pm...


----------



## bobtailoner (31. Januar 2009)

hab keine pm bekommen!
versuch bitte nochmal!


----------



## Marder (31. Januar 2009)

als der beitrag fertig war, kam danach auch die pm dran 


ach ja - kannst mir ja auch mal sagen, was du an versand bezahlt hast


----------



## enemy111 (15. März 2009)

kennt irgendwer vielleicht noch ne englische seite ? ..also eine andere ? 



und noch ne frage :   was ist  16 ", 17 " , 19 " für ne größe ?  entspricht  16 " = S ?


----------



## Phil DeLonge (15. März 2009)

Jap.

Das sind alles Zollangaben. 1Zoll sind etwa 2,54 cm.... Kannst dir ja ausrechnen was das dann für Größen sind.


----------



## enemy111 (17. März 2009)

hat irgendwer noch ne englische seite ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

